# Chris Christensen #005 Buttercomb



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

So even before Audrey came home I've been reading this forum like crazy looking through for helpful information. A lot of experienced contributors talked about how it would be a waste of money purchasing any other comb - but due to the cost $35 I did not listen and stubbornly went about purchasing a much cheaper comb I found on amazon.com with a lot of great reviews. Well that comb worked well UNTIL Audrey started blowing coat. 

As soon as she started blowing coat it became very painful for me and her to keep using that comb. so i gave in and finally purchased the cc buttercomb and WOW. it does everything that it says it would do. it glides through like butter... literally. 

I mean it still isn't easy to brush out the matts with this comb but at least it's possible to with this comb vs. another comb. 

Conclusion: $35 is a lot of money for a comb for a dog but it's really worth it both for the owner and your furbaby. I swear I will never use another comb... Hopefully this post / review will help skeptics as I was a major skeptic myself...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, AWESOME! yes, I am guilty of the same thing, buying a cheaper comb... but then coat blowing hit HARD, I had to have her shaved down, I took over ALL her grooming and had to get the buttercomb.  It is my main tool. I figure the amount I save on sending her to the groomer has more than paid for the comb, many times... lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree, the cost is high, but oh....so worth it. When I am combing out Jack, the comb is the first I look for when I need it and get stressed when I cannot find the comb. 

The comb feels heavy in your hands but comfortable, I have the wide space tines on one end and the smaller on the other end and I end up using both ends. 

Buy it, you will not regret your purchase. It is a life time comb, unless you lose it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ox3pxo said:


> So even before Audrey came home I've been reading this forum like crazy looking through for helpful information. A lot of experienced contributors talked about how it would be a waste of money purchasing any other comb - but due to the cost $35 I did not listen and stubbornly went about purchasing a much cheaper comb I found on amazon.com with a lot of great reviews. Well that comb worked well UNTIL Audrey started blowing coat.
> 
> As soon as she started blowing coat it became very painful for me and her to keep using that comb. so i gave in and finally purchased the cc buttercomb and WOW. it does everything that it says it would do. it glides through like butter... literally.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Join the club! I did EXACTLY the same thing. I think more than half of the puppy owners on here do too. I guess we aren't good on learning from each other's experience... at least when it comes to expensive combs! I spent WAY more than $35 on grooming tools that DIDN'T work before becoming a convert!. 

And, yes, you sort of get lulled into thinking you're doing just fine with the cheaper stuff because ANYTHING works on a puppy coat!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, anything works fine on a puppy coat - it's when blowing coat hits you realize anything just isn't enough! 

And I really just want to stress that it saves so much time and effort for the mommy and / or daddy and saving time and effort = less pain for your baby and more time to play!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, also the buttercomb doubles quite well as a 'brush' for the American Girl doll hair... lol She also now smells like Tillie as my daughter is also using Tillie's grooming spray on her doll.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, also the buttercomb doubles quite well as a 'brush' for the American Girl doll hair... lol She also now smells like Tillie as my daughter is also using Tillie's grooming spray on her doll.ound:


There are worse things to smell like, I'm sure!:laugh:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am using my buttercomb more lately. After reading over and over how much you all love the thing, I finally dug it back out of the basket and decided to give it another go. I still finish up with my cheapo Four Paws smaller comb at the end, as its teeth are closer together and it seems to clear any loose hairs or tinier mats out.


----------

